# AGS National Champion Nigerian



## hay seeds (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard that people were looking for information about Majyk Hills GWD Antonianovella . "Nova" is now living at the Loveland herd in Missouri . Joe sold her to us last fall after the AGS National Show. Many of Nova's herd mates are also living here. For more information go to <www.lovelandnubians.com>.


----------

